# Jigging for pomps in MB area



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone had any success jigging for pomps in the Myrtle Beach area? If so what kind, size, and color jigs work best?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't heard of anyone doing it, but I was thinking about giving it a shot. Most folks down here fishing for pomps use sand fleas from the surf.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am really thinking about giving it a try, I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

Hey Smoothlures, why don't you tie me up a few of those real little jigs like in the artical and I will give it a try in 2 weeks? LOL but I am serious
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55146

Thow a little yellow and some flash!!!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i have seem this guy at mb state park pier who loves jigging for mackerel catching pompano on mack rigs. he even caught a 5 pounder once! he catches all sorts of fish on mack rigs. the largest whiting i have seem was caught on mack jiggng rigs.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> i have seem this guy at mb state park pier who loves jigging for mackerel catching pompano on mack rigs. he even caught a 5 pounder once! he catches all sorts of fish on mack rigs. the largest whiting i have seem was caught on mack jiggng rigs.


Yep, I saw several pomps jigged up back in April while going after Spanish. The water was a little cool for them then I think, but when it warms up it wouldn't surprise me a bit to catch a few of 'em. 

Justinfisch, I'll PM you.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds interesting. bound to be more than one way to skin a pomp. anxious to hear the reportopcorn::fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

do notice in florida they use pompano jigs (small bucktail jig) with pieces of shrimp, squid, or snadfleas and catch pomps.


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> i have seem this guy at mb state park pier who loves jigging for mackerel catching pompano on mack rigs. he even caught a 5 pounder once! he catches all sorts of fish on mack rigs. the largest whiting i have seem was caught on mack jiggng rigs.


What do these mack rigs look like?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the spanish mackerel tree rigs(sometimes called jigs,eventhough they are not leadheads). comes with 4 shiney mylar tied hooks in silver and gold. you put a 1 to 2 oz. sinker or jig(spoon, got-cha plug) and jigged up and down. some come with tubing invarious color. those gold hook rigs make by many people is a variation of these. i make my own gold hook rigs with straws.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Local_Guy said:


> What do these mack rigs look like?


Perry's in MI has some. They gave me one to try but I haven't yet. They said that this particular type is used in Floriday a lot.

Britt


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry guys but this is the best i can do tonight.


so we took off to the coast. thawing out from a winter's chill sure can make you a little sad. 
chasing the pompano i heard they were runing like wild. . hot damn the fish are hitting like mad. 
so we took off for the coast. a summer sure can give you the blues, it will make you slap the wall and scream the truth. so lets go catch some blues. so we better go to the coast and catch some blues. 
so we took off for the coast. setting up for fall, for a fall that sure can make you smile but just a litte bit sad. so we chase the blues, i hear they are hitting like mad. hitting like mad. and the forecast is bright. as we take off for the coast. taking off for the coast tonight, taking off for the coast tonight and everything is gonna be all right. 
copyright 4/11/2008 b.l


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Local_Guy, I haven't jigged for pompano, but back in the day we used to catch them in the surf on large crappie jigs with an Uncle Josh's fly strip tipped on. I used to fish those jigs between Pirateland and Lakewood campgrounds where that little inlet comes in - wading out and casting back across the mouth. I don't make it over to the coast very often anymore and haven't tried that in years, though. 

SouthBend makes one of those Mylar spanny mac 4-hook deals that bluefish is talking about(Wally World on the South end at 544 had them back in June). As Britt said, also, they can always hook you up at Perry's - great folks - that girl who is in there most of the time ties quality rigs. However, as bluefish says, you can always make your own - cheaper. You might want to rig up something akin to a tree rig and (instead of gold hooks) attach jigs/flies to the dropper loops and see what bites! 

As for the tree rigs, what I do is get some mono and tie 4 or 6 dropper loops in it - about 12 inches below the bottom loop, I tie on a diamond jig or a one or two ounce pyramid sinker (preferably a jig, but bluefish I had never thought of attaching a gotcha on the bottom - DUH - hehehe). About 12-15 inches above the top loop attach a black barrel swivel. Some folks tie the leader on directly to their line, swearing that anything there will spook the fish, but I've never had a problem as long as the barrel was black. Put it in a ziplock bag, along with 4 or 6 gold hooks, and stick it in your bag. 

I was told many years ago never to put an odd number of hooks on tree rigs. I don't know if that's an old wives tale or not. I trusted the guy who told me that, and I have always used an even #. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJxKT76uTiM is a good link for learning to tie a dropper loop.

Give it a try and let us know how it goes. I won't make it back down there until October. 

BHT


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Local_Guy said:


> What do these mack rigs look like?


Go to this thread and scroll down. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52042

That's what I mean when I talk about jigging for Spanish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i would attach got-cha plug there as last result before using a plain sinker. having the plug there works but feels funny


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> i would attach got-cha plug there as last result before using a plain sinker. having the plug there works but feels funny


Does a Gotcha jig pretty good? I was thinking about using 2 oz stingsilvers or a diamond jig or something similar. The only problem is when you lose a rig that's another $3+ that's gone. And you do lose a few of 'em.


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone try one of Doc's Goofy Jigs around here?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

To clarify, as I see how this could be very confusing, we've talked about 2 different kinds of "jigging" here. 

1 is casting 1 or 2 lead head jigs with plastic or hair on them. There's also the Goofy Jig that falls into this category.

2 is vertical jigging a long rig, 6-8 feet long, with a weight (sinker/plug/jig/whatever) on the bottom, gold hooks with an attractor over them (coffee straws, plastic, ect) up and down off a pier mainly for Spanish and bluefish. 

Just to clear that up.

Local Guy, I'd try em if I could find them locally, but I'd just use my own bucktails that I tie.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Local_Guy said:


> Anyone try one of Doc's Goofy Jigs around here?


i have heard of these but never found them anywhere north of Florida. as for jigs(mackerel rigs) any metal lure will work and is more effective than a sinker, but when you lsot it thats additional money lost. the cheapest jig i can fidn would be the bps strata spoon( a knockoff of hopkins but equally effective and much chper)


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am also thinking about trying something while I have a few rods spiked. I am probably going to find some 1/4 oz jigheads either orange or yellow, and try one with a sandflea an bounce it along the bottom of the surf making it hit the sand to get the little "puffs" that pomps are attracted too. Itdoesn't hurt to try something new


----------

